# Might try the .44mag instead of 10mm this year...



## nickE10mm (Oct 12, 2012)

I've gotten deer the last 3-4 seasons with a 10mm in one form or another... but I just paid for a NIB Ruger Super Blackhawk Bisley Hunter in .44mag and should have it next week!  WOOHOO!!  

Might try and get one this year with my new Ruger instead of 10mm... we'll see....

Can't wait!


----------



## Dub (Oct 12, 2012)

That really is a great weapon and cartridge for deer hunting.

I think you'll fall in love with that trigger.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 12, 2012)

Dub said:


> That really is a great weapon and cartridge for deer hunting.
> 
> I think you'll fall in love with that trigger.



Not only that, but I have two new cartridges to start reloading!

Excited!


----------



## Boot (Oct 12, 2012)

I hunt with the super blackhawk hunter in 44 mag. Its absolutely a joy to hunt with, and deadly accurate. Mine wears a burris fastfire iii, and is easily a 100yd deer gun.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 12, 2012)

Boot said:


> I hunt with the super blackhawk hunter in 44 mag. Its absolutely a joy to hunt with, and deadly accurate. Mine wears a burris fastfire iii, and is easily a 100yd deer gun.



Please post a pic or three of your setup. I'd love to see it!  Ill prob go the FF3 route for when I hunt Kansas prairies but leave it off for the woods. I LOVE the concept of integral mounts.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 12, 2012)

I have an old 4" S&W model 29 that I have not hunted with yet.

I plan on carrying it some this year and hope to get a deer nice and close.
I will mainly be using my Glock 10mm as I have not got one with it yet either.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 12, 2012)

frankwright said:


> I have an old 4" S&W model 29 that I have not hunted with yet.
> 
> I plan on carrying it some this year and hope to get a deer nice and close.
> I will mainly be using my Glock 10mm as I have not got one with it yet either.



I will be hunting with my Longslide 10mm in Missouri most of the time but with the 44 in KS (min case length requirements).  The main reason I GOT the .44 was because I very well might be moving back to Kansas early in 2013 and 10mm isn't an allowed cartridge to hunt deer, where it IS here in Missouri where I live.  I will still be hunting both states but I wanted to have something for each state.  I no longer rifle hunt at all... only bowhunting, handgun hunting and muzzleloader.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 13, 2012)

nickE10mm said:


> I will be hunting with my Longslide 10mm in Missouri most of the time but with the 44 in KS (min case length requirements).  The main reason I GOT the .44 was because I very well might be moving back to Kansas early in 2013 and 10mm isn't an allowed cartridge to hunt deer, where it IS here in Missouri where I live.  I will still be hunting both states but I wanted to have something for each state.  I no longer rifle hunt at all... only bowhunting, handgun hunting and muzzleloader.



Just about the same for me. I won't say I will never hunt with a rifle again, I might get a wild hair to take one out of the safe but at least for the last eight years I have been bow,handgun or muzzle loader.
I have a little G29, shooting handloaded Hornady XTP rounds. I will need the deer to be 50 yards or less but I kill most of my deer close in so it shouldn't be a problem.
Surprised the 10mm is not allowed, in Georgia you could hunt with a 25acp. I sometimes hunt in Ohio and it has to be a straightwall pistol case, .357 or larger and 5" barrel.
Good Luck this season.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 13, 2012)

frankwright said:


> Just about the same for me. I won't say I will never hunt with a rifle again, I might get a wild hair to take one out of the safe but at least for the last eight years I have been bow,handgun or muzzle loader.
> I have a little G29, shooting handloaded Hornady XTP rounds. I will need the deer to be 50 yards or less but I kill most of my deer close in so it shouldn't be a problem.
> Surprised the 10mm is not allowed, in Georgia you could hunt with a 25acp. I sometimes hunt in Ohio and it has to be a straightwall pistol case, .357 or larger and 5" barrel.
> Good Luck this season.



Yep... I hear ya. I actually just sold my G20sf to fund my Ruger but I won't sell my G29sf and now that I reload, I can whip up 10mm hunting loads for either the G29 OR the Fusion ... So I'm good with 10mm and the Ruger will be my "rifle" for both KS hunting or, if I choose, scoped/red dot handgun hunting. I love the idea of integral mounts on the Ruger. I can mount a scope for some hunts or easily remove it or put it back on when desired. 

Can't wait until season opener!! 

Good luck to you, too!


----------



## frankwright (Oct 13, 2012)

I have an old .41 mag Redhawk I have killed a good many deer with. I had a 2X scope on it but put a Red Dot on it a few years ago.
I usually try for close shots but two years ago I shot a doe at a lasered 106 yards using a forked stick for a rest.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 13, 2012)

Yea, I killed my last buck with my 10mm Longslide with a 200gr XTP @1300 fps at 5 yards ... From the base of a tree. I like to get close.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Oct 13, 2012)

The Ruger SBH Hunters are a great hunting platform.  Here's my SBH  Bisley Hunter 41 mag setup with a Docter reflex dot sight - works great.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 13, 2012)

Thats a super nice set right there.


----------



## Boot (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't post new pics right now, but here's a link to the thread that has the pics. It's post #10, and the card was 75yds. I had a weigand mount, but liked the burris mount directly in the factory dovetails better. Its very accurate, very light, and very fast on target. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=702926&highlight=


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 15, 2012)

Good luck this year Nick! That's a good looking pistol you are picking up.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 23, 2012)

Got it!.... more pics hopefully later or in next couple of days.


----------



## ATLRoach (Oct 25, 2012)

Let's see the groups.


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 25, 2012)

ATLRoach said:


> Let's see the groups.



Plan on shooting it on Saturday or Sunday ... will post results!


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 26, 2012)

Some tasters for you all ... 
















Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 8, 2012)

ATLRoach said:


> Let's see the groups.



First benched groups ... First on left then a proof group on right after I settled down. 

Opening day in MO is Saturday!!!

Whoop!!!!!?


----------



## ATLRoach (Nov 9, 2012)

Distance? Load? Open Sights?


----------



## nickE10mm (Nov 9, 2012)

ATLRoach said:


> Distance? Load? Open Sights?



OOPS!

25 yards, benched

14.0gr Blue Dot under a 240gr LSWC (~15bhn), CCI300 primer, once fired factory case, 1.60" OAL.

Open sights but prior to me adjusting to hit about 2.5" higher.  

Saturday is the opener.... I'm hoping I can open a deer... hehe


----------

